# How long do immigration hold your passport?



## kiwigirl2014

Hi all,

My husband and I are looking at applying for a partnership visa (he is English, I am Kiwi) to move to NZ from the UK. From everything I have read, I expect this to take between 1 - 3 months to complete the process, which is fine.

My question is - do immigration hold his passport that whole time, or do that only need it when you first apply and then send it back? 

I ask because we have travel plans which we need to consider (one trip in March and one in June, so need to apply for the visa in the middle). If we apply for the visa, and they hold his passport for the full 3 months til a decision is made, then we may need to re-think our travel plans.

You need to supply your passport when applying for the visa, so do they keep it til decision is made then send it back, or do that take copies, and send it back straight away, while they make a decision.

Any help would be appreciated! Am new here, and loving the help/advice being given!!!

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwigirl2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I are looking at applying for a partnership visa (he is English, I am Kiwi) to move to NZ from the UK. From everything I have read, I expect this to take between 1 - 3 months to complete the process, which is fine.
> 
> My question is - do immigration hold his passport that whole time, or do that only need it when you first apply and then send it back?
> 
> I ask because we have travel plans which we need to consider (one trip in March and one in June, so need to apply for the visa in the middle). If we apply for the visa, and they hold his passport for the full 3 months til a decision is made, then we may need to re-think our travel plans.
> 
> You need to supply your passport when applying for the visa, so do they keep it til decision is made then send it back, or do that take copies, and send it back straight away, while they make a decision.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Am new here, and loving the help/advice being given!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Hiya,

Not sure it's only going to take 1-3 months ? 
Where have you got that info from ?

Generally I think it will take around 6-9 months if your partner applying in the UK. Maybe a little less if he applies in NZ.
Immigration still have to consider that he's applying to live and work in NZ permanently, have to consider any medical issues, police checks and work through the evidence you submit proving your relationship for a minimum of 12 months.
It usually takes at least a month for an application to be assigned to a Case Officer.

As far as I know Immigration do not keep important documents that long. They will usually inform you it has been received, check that its authentic, take copies of it and all your other documents, then courier it back.

If I remember rightly we were without the passports for approx 1 week during the visa application processing then approx 2 weeks at the end, once we had been approved for them to apply the visa stickers.


----------



## kiwigirl2014

Hi EscapedtoNZ (love the name by the way)!

Thanks for the reply, and info. I got the 1 - 3 months on the Gov NZ website, where is says it should take 1 - 3 months for a partnership visa to be completed.

Good to know they don't have the passport the whole time, I would hate to have to move or cancel one of our trips, was SO worried about it!

Many thanks for the help!!!


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwigirl2014 said:


> Hi EscapedtoNZ (love the name by the way)!
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and info. I got the 1 - 3 months on the Gov NZ website, where is says it should take 1 - 3 months for a partnership visa to be completed.
> 
> Good to know they don't have the passport the whole time, I would hate to have to move or cancel one of our trips, was SO worried about it!
> 
> Many thanks for the help!!!


Cheers. It seemed very appropriate at the time 

Hope you're right with the timeframe.

Applications for residence (Family Category)


----------



## kiwigirl2014

Just had a quick look at your link, and noticed it was for the Bankok office. I would be applying in London, so have been reading the following info which says for partnership visa, it will be 1 -3 months (just tried to post a link but it won't let me. It was the same website as your link, but the London office, then selecting the partnership visa option)

Though, I do expect it to take longer - but hopefully not 9 months! We plan to leave the UK in Nov, so want to book flights by Sept, and won't be applying for visa til end of March!!!


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwigirl2014 said:


> Just had a quick look at your link, and noticed it was for the Bankok office. I would be applying in London, so have been reading the following info which says for partnership visa, it will be 1 -3 months (just tried to post a link but it won't let me. It was the same website as your link, but the London office, then selecting the partnership visa option) Though, I do expect it to take longer - but hopefully not 9 months! We plan to leave the UK in Nov, so want to book flights by Sept, and won't be applying for visa til end of March!!!


Whoops 

Must have been looking at the wrong processing time link....Doh!
Copied the right one this time.
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/branch/londonbranchhome/tipsandprocessingtimes/

That's cool if it only takes that long. Good luck!


----------



## Mark D

Hi immigration held my visa until it was approved. I had a trip to Belfast booked but luckily enough I never needed it.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

How long have you been out of NZ? What visa are you applying for, work permit or Residence? My application for a partnership based residence (upgraded to permanent residence) from start to finish took about 7 days, as my wife (the kiwi) had been out of NZ more than 2 years. They took my application and returned my passport the next day and then asked for it back 3 days later. My cousin recently arrived in NZ on a partnership based work permit from the UK and his application took about a week as well.


----------



## kiwigirl2014

WOW, Liam, that's quick! I am a kiwi and have been living in the UK for nearly 9 years. My husband is from the UK, and we will be applying for the partnership visa. I have read the Gov NZ website and it advises for applications lodged in the London office should take 1 - 3 months. I have been gathering evidence for over 3 years, and the evidence goes back for 6 years, so think we are in pretty good shape from that point of view.

The only fly in the ointment is that we have a trip planned for March and one in June, so will apply for the visa in the middle, but def need the passport back for the trip in June.

I would be absolutely stoked if it only took 7 days, but think it will take longer. It is supposed to take 1 month to be assigned to a case advisor then 1 - 3 months to process.


----------



## Kimbella

kiwigirl2014 said:


> WOW, Liam, that's quick! I am a kiwi and have been living in the UK for nearly 9 years. My husband is from the UK, and we will be applying for the partnership visa. I have read the Gov NZ website and it advises for applications lodged in the London office should take 1 - 3 months. I have been gathering evidence for over 3 years, and the evidence goes back for 6 years, so think we are in pretty good shape from that point of view.
> 
> The only fly in the ointment is that we have a trip planned for March and one in June, so will apply for the visa in the middle, but def need the passport back for the trip in June.
> 
> I would be absolutely stoked if it only took 7 days, but think it will take longer. It is supposed to take 1 month to be assigned to a case advisor then 1 - 3 months to process.


My kiwi husband wasn't out of the country, BUT, I submitted my residency app and about 6 days later got a letter saying it would be 4 months for a case manager to be assigned.... and then like a day later a manager called my husband, chatted with him for a few minutes and my residency was approved within days. I think it was 13 days total from application submission to approval. They sent me back my passport and literally within days said, bring it back for your Visa.


----------



## kiwigirl2014

This is giving me such hope! I have been mentally preparing for 3 months for a reply, so to think it might be a few weeks instead - that would be AMAZING!!! Though will be cautiously optimistic, as you never know!


----------

